# Dillon 9/1



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

Here are the prizes of the day. Blue gills were really hungry today it seemed.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Some nice fish you got !


----------



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

Tasted good too!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya, but saugeyes are a lot better.


----------



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

I fried one of them up earlier in the year. Crappie is my favorite. I'm not picky however


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I like them too all so perch


----------



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

Haven't had perch in a long time.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice fish!!! A nice pan fry!!!


----------

